# Pateing html



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

I am trying to add the provided code from weather.com to a website that i built. I use front page. I was told by a friend to go to edit the page click with the mouse were i wanted to add the item then click on the html page and paste the provided html text at the place the courser was . When i do this i get a line of text on my web page. 
I pretend to know nothing about html. This my first web site 
I think that i am adding the wrong />* or somthing


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Try putting one of the two following in instead of that.

Or...

See if one of those works. My guess is that the problem has something to do with the fact that theres no closing tag, or that maybe you just dont need those.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

are you putting the code into the html of the page.

in frontpage you have a page with a normal tab at the bottom.
if you paste here the code will be transfered to text.

if you click on the html tab at the bottom you can then see all the code and insert your html there in the correct place in the code


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

Yes i am pasting it in the html page but when i go to the preview page it shows the test on the page instead of the the object


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

What are you putting in anyways?


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

Its one of the little boxes that has the weather from weaather.com. the site is a beach rental and this lets you see live weather

Still get text on my site I will keep trying


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Lemme stick it on a webpage and see what happens for me...ill reply when i get it working.


----------



## Big-K (Nov 22, 2003)

Awright, i figured it out. Its the <textbox> tag. Go to the exact spot in the page where you want it. Make sure that your AFTER a tag that says . You probably are though.
Then copy/paste this into there.


----------



## BTex (May 10, 2002)

It works Thanks a bunch and thanks for the patience 


Randy


----------

